# Uniform curiousity



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

I was curious to see what uniforms your schools use. 
Do you use vnecks or layovers? 
Color of uniforms? 
Black belt trim?
Association patches?






We use traditional layover tops.
We have white uniforms and black belt trim for black belts.
We also have chung do kwan uniforms for the black belts (white vneck top, black pants)
We have patches for black belt training, leadership, chung do kwan patch, and instructor patches.


----------



## granfire (Sep 7, 2008)

we use layover tops (karatestyle)

rank stripes on the pants 3rd BB onward, Collar is for ranks of instructors...or bottom of the jacket for BB students...

School patch, Organization patch, patch on the back plus name...


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 7, 2008)

Standard "Blue book" dobok here.:mst:


----------



## mango.man (Sep 8, 2008)

The uniform at our school consists these days of shorts and a t-shirt.  With fall & winter approaching it will probably turn to sweatpants and t-shirt before long.

For competition, my daughter has favored her Vision Revolution uniforms for the past couple of years. http://www.mykick.com/?view=product&grcd=01003


----------



## igillman (Sep 8, 2008)

White Karate style (wraparound type thing) for regular members. Red V neck uniform for Hwa Rang Do members (kids club with more emphasis on sparring). Blue V neck uniform for black belt club members. BB's wear a white V neck with black trim. Instructors wear white trousers and a red wraparound top. Anybody above 4th Dan wears a black V neck top and white trousers.

Some of our classes look like we had an explosion in a paint factory.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 8, 2008)

my students wear black layover style uniforms after i say they can. 

Till then they wear shorts, sweats, whatever.

Whites not allowed till brown belt level.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 8, 2008)

White pants at every class for every student. School tshirts during the hot months (May-Sept) and white tops the rest of the time. You can wear whatever you wish in terms of style (v necked doboks or traditional gis), as long as it is white. BB instructors can wear whatever they please; sweatpants and tshirts or full dobaks. (This is a non commercial school run entirely by volunteers). The BBs all wear full gis or dobaks at tests, but that's pretty much it. The instructors who wear gis wear them all the time, same for the ones that wear sweatpants :lol: I wear a 12 oz. Japanese tournament cut gi, because I got tired of rolling up my sleeves and I like the pants to end about 6" above my ankles  99% of the students wear Pro Force lightweight Japanese style gis though, as those are what the school has in stock for students to buy.
As far as the 'explosion of color', we get a bit of that as well, as the color of the tshirts we order for the students changes every year. So you might see red, blue, black, tan, all sorts of colors during the summer months. The white belts all have the same color shirts, but the older students have a few to choose from if they wish  All have the same graphics on them though, only the colors change year to year.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 8, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> my students wear black layover style uniforms after i say they can.
> 
> Till then they wear shorts, sweats, whatever.
> 
> Whites not allowed till brown belt level.


 

I have heard of lots of schools who have white uniforms first and then at a higher rank are allowed to wear black.  I don't hear about the opposite happening very often.  What is the reason you do it this way?


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 8, 2008)

All students start with a basic white v-neck uniform (that is the one we give away free).  At some point most it not all students buy the "upgrade" uniform... a higher quality one with a black color.  A brown belt a student can wear black pants. At black belt a student can wear all black, but most wear either a white uniform or a black top with white pants or vice versa.  
Everyone also has the American flag on the right arm and Korean on the left, and WTF patch on the chest.  Also the school logo on the back of the uniform.

Hapkido students wear a white gi with black trim with the KHF patch on the arm.  It also says hapkido in chinese on the left chest and in Korean on the back.


----------



## KickingAngel16 (Sep 9, 2008)

We have the v-necks. There is a black trim for the black belts. No patches. The uniforms are white and the instructors wear the black bottoms with the blue top.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 9, 2008)

While I do wear a dress dobok for testings, & when I go to a sister school, I don't usually wear one.

I prefer to wear a plain black v-neck with no patches, or stripes at all.


----------



## granfire (Sep 9, 2008)

we usually get to wear the pants plus white school shirt, nice when the air conditioner isn't all that great. The other schools in the area work out in full uniform, only in summer they have the annual school shirt, new one each year and only that one is acceptable.


----------



## Sylo (Sep 9, 2008)

We wear white layover tops, white trousers.

We have the option to wear a korea and american flag patch on each breast, and an organization patch on the arm. black belts get the black trim on the bottom of the jacket. Instructors wear hvyweight gis with black trim around the whole jacket.


----------



## igillman (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Everyone also has the American flag on the right arm and Korean on the left, and WTF patch on the chest.  Also the school logo on the back of the uniform.



We are the other way round, the Korean flag is on our right arm and the American flag is on the left.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> I have heard of lots of schools who have white uniforms first and then at a higher rank are allowed to wear black.  I don't hear about the opposite happening very often.  What is the reason you do it this way?



laurentkd,
thanks for asking.

In my TKD lineage, everyone started in white uniforms, and at brown belt level, were allowed to wear black.

In my kenpo lineage, it is the opposite.

I went with black first because:

I like to go outside and practice rolls on the grass from time to time. For new students, this would ruin white uniforms.

plus, over time, sweat stains white uniforms yellow, doesnt happen with black

plus, for female students, it prevents worry over certain accidents....

plus, i think it looks cool, and it's my school, i can do whatever i want.

lol

hope those answers help


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 9, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> laurentkd,
> thanks for asking.
> 
> In my TKD lineage, everyone started in white uniforms, and at brown belt level, were allowed to wear black.
> ...


 
That makes perfect sense... especially the last part!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 10, 2008)

In kendo, we all start with the indigo uniform with the traditional hakama and cross over top.  After first dan, the kendoka may wear a white uniform.  I also own a modern, lightweight and definitely not traditional uniform that I wear in summer months.

In hapkido, we start with a white dobok that has black cross stitching.  Students may wear this style dobok for both taekwondo and hapkido.

In taekwondo, we all start with a white vee-neck dobok that has the school logo on the back.  At black belt, a black dobok or a white dobok with the black color is permited.

For the demonstration team, we have a white crossover dobok with four inch red and blue stripes across the chest and a red/white/blue stripe on the collar/opening edges, arms, and legs, which is used for both taekwondo and hapkido.

We get most of our uniforms from Dynamics, though I own a couple of Adidas and Tigerclaw doboks from previous dojangs.

Daniel


----------



## kwaichang (Sep 10, 2008)

Up until "black belt", white uniforms with appropriate colored belt.
Black belt, black gi.

Association patches were permitted in all but one dojo I studied or taught at.


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not only have I only ever worn a white uniform (or WTF v-neck), I'm suspicious of any TKD person who doesn't wear a white uniform. Black trim is acceptable.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 10, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> Not only have I only ever worn a white uniform (or WTF v-neck), I'm suspicious of any TKD person who doesn't wear a white uniform. Black trim is acceptable.


Suspicious?  Why?  

Daniel


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 10, 2008)

good question.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the look of those vaguely tan or natural colored uniforms, but I don't own one or go to a school that allows them. They're still cool looking though.


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Celtic Tiger said:


> Suspicious? Why?
> 
> Daniel


 
It is my belief that the color of a Taekwondo uniform should be white, symbolizing purity of mind and action. In other words, white uniforms symbolize the idea that you are not motivated by money, fame, publicity, power, or status. Aditionally, the normal color of the Korean Hanbok is white. Whenever I see a black or colored uniform, I assume the practitioner is motivated by less than noble reasons. Again, I accept black trim. Black pants, black jacket, or colored uniform? Nope.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 11, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> It is my belief that the color of a Taekwondo uniform should be white, symbolizing purity of mind and action. In other words, white uniforms symbolize the idea that you are not motivated by money, fame, publicity, power, or status. Aditionally, the normal color of the Korean Hanbok is white. Whenever I see a black or colored uniform, I assume the practitioner is motivated by less than noble reasons. Again, I accept black trim. Black pants, black jacket, or colored uniform? Nope.


 

Well, please just keep in mind that you have personally attached these feelings to this color and that others (who wear black) may have not. I'll admit, when I see the fancy multi-colored uniforms with lots of patches I seem to have the same feelings you do towards black.  But, I think it is important to not judge on such surface first impressions... at least I try not to


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I also realize it's a free country. People will do what they will. It's just one of my martial art pet peeves.


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 11, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> It is my belief that the color of a Taekwondo uniform should be white, symbolizing purity of mind and action. In other words, white uniforms symbolize the idea that you are not motivated by money, fame, publicity, power, or status. Aditionally, the normal color of the Korean Hanbok is white. Whenever I see a black or colored uniform, I assume the practitioner is motivated by less than noble reasons. Again, I accept black trim. Black pants, black jacket, or colored uniform? Nope.




yeah, ok


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 11, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> It is my belief that the color of a Taekwondo uniform should be white, symbolizing purity of mind and action. In other words, white uniforms symbolize the idea that you are not motivated by money, fame, publicity, power, or status. Aditionally, the normal color of the Korean Hanbok is white. Whenever I see a black or colored uniform, I assume the practitioner is motivated by less than noble reasons. Again, I accept black trim. Black pants, black jacket, or colored uniform? Nope.


With respect, I think that that is a huge presumption to make.  I am familiar with the color symbolization, and for myself, I much prefer the white or white with black trim.  I'm skinny enough being 200 at 6'4 (Steven Lopez must make me look fat at 6'3/175) so I don't need need a black uniform to shrink my profile any further.

But I make no judgements about the motivations of anyone based on their uniform color.  That choice may be made for them by their dojang; blackbelts get black uniforms, or some such.  Or all the schools uniforms may be blue.  If a taekwondoin has studied all their life at a school with black uniforms for dan ranks, he or she would have no reason to think differently and may have the finest of motivations.  Edit: Also, as has been pointed out, for some, there is a practical reason for black pants.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 11, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Well, please just keep in mind that you have personally attached these feelings to this color and that others (who wear black) may have not. I'll admit, when I see the fancy multi-colored uniforms with lots of patches I seem to have the same feelings you do towards black. But, I think it is important to not judge on such surface first impressions... at least I try not to


I saw a school recently where the uniforms reminded me of Danika Patrick's nomex suit: team colors and patches galore, with the manufacturer's logo emblazoned boldly on the legs, arms, and left shoulder/chest area.  Being a lover of all things that go fast, I have to admit, a part of me found it kind of cool, though I wouldn't want such a dobok or to make my students wear one.

Personally, I think that the look of the uniforms reflects more on the school than the individual wearing it.

We did just get our demo team uniforms, and wow!  Red, white and blue!  Works out well that the USA and South Korea have the same colored flags.

Daniel


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Celtic Tiger said:


> Personally, I think that the look of the uniforms reflects more on the school than the individual wearing it.


 
Couldn't agree with you more on that one.  I think of the uniform as a way to individualize the schools, or associations, and what each decides to do to the uniform is their decision.


----------



## Miles (Sep 12, 2008)

We wear white v-neck doboks.  Black belts wear white with black v-neck.  After blue belt, the student gets a Chung Do Kwan patch to wear over their heart.  We don't have a school logo on the back or anything.  Pretty simple.


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 13, 2008)

That's the way I like it. I have pictures of my instructor from way back when he was a lowly 7th Dan wearing a white V-neck dobock. Simplicity in action.

I couldn't even picture myself in a non-white uniform. I'd feel like a goofball. Actually, I'd feel like some of the goofballs I've seen in low class schools.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 13, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> That's the way I like it. I have pictures of my instructor from way back when he was a lowly 7th Dan wearing a white V-neck dobock. Simplicity in action.
> 
> I couldn't even picture myself in a non-white uniform. I'd feel like a goofball. Actually, I'd feel like some of the goofballs I've seen in low class schools.


 

I am actually suprised to hear he was wearing a v-neck.  My experience is a lot of the older generation wear the cross over style as that is what they grew up in the arts wearing and seeing.  I guess being "traditional"  just depends on how far back you want to go.  This is not at all meant to sound disrespectful, just an observation from another traditionalist. 

I have also always understood that the v-necks were only designed so that Korean arts would look different than Japanese arts.  Any ever hear anything different (or the same)?


----------



## kwaichang (Sep 13, 2008)

Good thought  When I reached the brown levels my gi was a site to behold, so I went and bought a v-neck as I thought it looked better and it turned out to feel better during workouts also.  The school had no policy on crossover or v necks.


----------



## granfire (Sep 13, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> I have also always understood that the v-necks were only designed so that Korean arts would look different than Japanese arts.  Any ever hear anything different (or the same)?



I wish I could wear a V neck...would cut down on the rearranging during work outs....


----------



## igillman (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish I could go back to my old wraparound, my v-neck is too hot. At least with the wraparound I could loosen it a bit and let some air in.


----------



## granfire (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL, I pretty much gotta wear a T-shirt under neath 'for modesty' so V-neck Would be cool...


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 13, 2008)

I met a guy who wears an Under Armour fitted shirt under his v neck dobok for the sweat factor. "Non-traditional" for sure. I've not tried it. Maybe it would help.


----------



## granfire (Sep 13, 2008)

well I have switched to sports wear vs cotton... but still, just regular support and top would be nice. the weird morality of the South at work: my Bikini covers less then my sports support, but since it's an undergarment, can't see it in the open....


----------



## Kacey (Sep 13, 2008)

We've always worn the cross-over jackets.  I put a piece of velcro in mine where it crosses - that takes care of it falling open.

Our uniforms are white, with the association logo on the back.  Students who are members of the association also wear an association patch on the left chest, with a rocker patch for referee certification if they're certified.  Flag patches - US and state, if either are desired - are worn on the left arm, just below the shoulder seam.  Class patches, if available and desired, are worn on the right arm, just below the shoulder seam.  Black belts can trim the bottom of their uniform jacket with black trim after I Dan.  After IV Dan, black trim down the side seam of the pants is added.  Students who have certified as International Instructors (must be at least IV Dan) can add black trim down the arm seams.  Trim is intended to let students know who to ask for help - it's easier to see at a distance than belt stripes.


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 13, 2008)

granfire said:


> I wish I could wear a V neck...would cut down on the rearranging during work outs....


 
I prefer v-necks for just that reason!


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> I am actually suprised to hear he was wearing a v-neck. My experience is a lot of the older generation wear the cross over style as that is what they grew up in the arts wearing and seeing. I guess being "traditional" just depends on how far back you want to go. This is not at all meant to sound disrespectful, just an observation from another traditionalist.
> 
> I have also always understood that the v-necks were only designed so that Korean arts would look different than Japanese arts. Any ever hear anything different (or the same)?


 
Actually, I have pictures of him from the 70's wearing the white V-neck, before he was even 7th Dan. There is a photo of him from his team days in the 60's wearing the wraparound, but I suspect he changed as soon as the V-neck was available.


----------



## Drac (Sep 14, 2008)

Tiger Claw makes a uniform for practioneers and Instructors of Combat Hapkido...However we are not sticklers for it.. A plain black gi with the ICHF patch sewn on will suffice...


----------



## kabute (Sep 14, 2008)

This one from DaeDo:







Everybody in my school uses this model.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 19, 2008)

With my first degree black belt, I was presented with a brand new uniform.  It is a black Dynamics vee with the school logo on the back and the US and Korean flags on the right and left side of the vee respectively.  

Daniel


----------



## granfire (Sep 19, 2008)

That makes me a little envious! You are given a new uniform?! (then again I guess you do have to fork a good amount of money over, too....)


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 19, 2008)

granfire said:


> That makes me a little envious! You are given a new uniform?! (then again I guess you do have to fork a good amount of money over, too....)


Yes.  My wallet is very, very light right now.  Believe me, there are no freebies.  Wish there were.

Daniel


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

TANSTAAFL - There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

Celtic Tiger said:


> Yes. My wallet is very, very light right now. Believe me, there are no freebies. Wish there were.
> 
> Daniel


 

oh have i been there


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2008)

I am not a tkd guy, but my students wear all black crossovers with one school patch on the chest.  The girls wear black v-necks if they choose (which all of them are loving).
KWON sells black v-necks with none of those little tkd patches in the center.
There is an optional "Girl Power" kicker logo patch for the young ladies, which all of them beg for.

AoG


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 22, 2008)

Mimir said:


> TANSTAAFL - There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch!


No, but the things most worthwhile are rarely free.

Daniel


----------



## Baby_Huey (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you use vnecks or layovers? layovers 
Color of uniforms? White
Black belt trim? only when you become a black belt
Association patches? We have the school name and logo on the back (Jung's Tae Kwon Do) School patch and the American and Korean Flags on the arms.


----------



## TKDHermit (Sep 26, 2008)

White-collar Vnecks for coloured belts, Poom-collar Vnecks for poom belts, Black-collar Vnecks for black belts, with Singapore Taekwondo Federation printed on the back, and Singapore Taekwondo Federation patch on left upperarm.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 26, 2008)

Hermit, another name that looks familiar from a certain space of TKD.  Are you the same?  If so, very good to see you here!

Daniel


----------



## Sylo (Sep 26, 2008)

white cross overs..

you can either wear them blank, or with korea/american flags on each breast. instructor has black trim around the jacket and pants. we also have a school patch that can go on the arm.


----------



## TKDHermit (Sep 27, 2008)

Celtic Tiger said:


> Hermit, another name that looks familiar from a certain space of TKD.  Are you the same?  If so, very good to see you here!
> 
> Daniel



Yea I recognized u too. :wink2:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Oct 5, 2008)

I was curious to see what uniforms your schools use. 
Ok here you go:

Do you use vnecks or layovers? V necks, but during the summer dobok t-shirts are allowed for tops.

Color of uniforms? White doboks only for the gup belt holders, black doboks for 1st dans and above.

Black belt trim? We have our name, rank and club/dojang name.

Association patches? Yep, our dojang's and the WTF patch.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am pleased to see that everyone is wearing a uniform, other wise it maybe a little embrasing.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 5, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I am pleased to see that everyone is wearing a uniform, other wise it maybe a little embrasing.


 

Yeah, that "Freedom School" school next to the nude beach never really took off. I liked their slogan though...."No contracts, no association fees, no uniforms, no nothin'!"

Not sure why it didn't last?:ultracool


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys might want to copyright that before someone sees it and rips you guys off....I am wanting to open a dojang in the future, you know....


----------



## Zendokan (Oct 6, 2008)

Taekwondo
-----------
From 10th kup to 2nd kup, 
students wear a white karate uniform with layover or the wtf-adidas competition dobok, with white neck, and on the back in black taekwondo and in red hangul writing of taekwondo. And we're technically ITF, but these doboks are the most beautiful, easiest to find in the shops and because of that also the cheapest.
From 1st kup to all dan grades,
the wtf-adidas competition dobok, with black neck

Hapkido
-------
From 10th kup to 2nd kup, 
students wear a white jujutsu uniform with layover, or the black hapido uniform with layover and Hapkido spelled on the back in red letters. 
From 1st kup to all dan grades,
The hapkido dobok, black trousers, white top with on the back the style of hapkido and the double headed dragon sign.


----------



## fireman00 (Oct 6, 2008)

all belt levels where traditional dobaks (black collars for black belts, all white for pre-blacks).  Black belts can wear dojang approved t-shirts with white or black pants and belt.  Korean and U.S. flags are optional but the U.S. flag must be on the left arm with the field of blue closest to the heart.  We do both ITF and WTF but don't go with any patches.  For anyone who has gone to the AAU Nationals we can wear the AAU uniforms.  No foot wear allowed unless for a specific reason.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw this out there, but I love gis and doboks  I have at least 3 for each style I study and am always looking out for cool or different ones to add to the 'collection'. I have main ones I wear the most often, but I wear them all. Nothing too fancy, but different cuts and weights and such. I already have black belt gis picked out for when I attain that rank as well :lol: (I won't get them until I get the rank though, bad luck and all).


----------



## phatbway (Oct 16, 2008)

@ my dojan we start with White uniforms (V neck or layover) with a TKD logo sewn on the left chest area of the GI and an American\Korean combo flag sewn to the right lower shoulder area.

Black, blue, red uniforms are encouraged, but definitely all white when testing, even the instructor wears white for the occasion.


----------



## granfire (Oct 16, 2008)

I always tried to talk our instructor into allowing black pants for he kids...no dice...white it must be...


----------

